# Cherry shrimp eggs Yellow and Green



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I have only seen yellowish and white eggs, assuming the white ones are not fertilized. Ghost Shrimps have greenish/brown eggs. Not sure what happened to your cherry with the green eggs?


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

I have never seen green eggs either??? Sounds like a old ryme!


----------



## freeflyer (Feb 3, 2005)

Hmm there not like grass green but more of a light or pale green kind of like amano eggs


----------



## Jumbotummy (Feb 12, 2004)

Is it like Booger Green?


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

has anyone actually had green boogers, i did once when we spray painted the crate our robot was to be packed in, we were very lightheaded


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

I just dont thing green is a good thing, any shade, for cherries!


----------



## rob g (Jan 4, 2005)

I, too, have seen cherry shrimp carrying green eggs. Unfortunately, I haven't taken the time to separate those shrimp to see if they produce viable offspring. There are many other shrimp with yellow eggs, and I see juvenile shrimp in the tank regularly. This thread has made me interested in pulling one of the green-egg-carrying shrimp out to see if the eggs will hatch in a separate tank. I'll report back with results the next time I see green eggs.


----------



## amber2461 (Sep 26, 2004)

Please keep us updated then, thanks.


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

I too have seen green and yellow eggs on seperate cherry shrimps. I have not bothered to seperate them either because I'm out of tank space.


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

They are yellow ealry on, and become greenish as they are closer to hatching.


----------



## freeflyer (Feb 3, 2005)

Ahhh thanks John I was hoping they were both viable. At what point are they fertilized? Is it right when they get droped to the tail?
Thanks


----------



## crshadow (Sep 4, 2003)

Hmm... I've noticed the same thing for quite some time... Some of my shrimp carry the yellow eggs and others the grayish green eggs. My observations so far is that the the shrimp that carry the yellow eggs usually show a more intense red coloration. Whereas on the other hand the shrimp carrying the green/gray eggs are still red but more of a slightly muted red color. Further I have noticed that even when the eggs are developing inside the shrimp, some shrimp will display a yellow "saddle" whereas others will display a grayish/green "saddle."

It almost reminds me of the gold vs gray base body type in guppies....

I haven't been able to adequately separate and breed these shrimp, but I seem to be having more and more of the dull red shrimp with gray/green eggs lately.

These are just my observations and I am definitely not an expert. Any input on this would be greatly appreciated.

-Jeremiah


----------



## freeflyer (Feb 3, 2005)

thought Id update, the greenish eggs have been getting lighter and lighter, not really green anymore, turning clear Im expecting some babies soon :icon_bigg


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

I've never seen green saddles. But I guess I haven't been looking that closely these days maybe. Just take brief looks once in a while and drop some food in.


----------



## crshadow (Sep 4, 2003)

I'll see if I get an opportunity to take a couple of pics this weekend of the two types side by side, if the shrimp cooperate... 

-Jeremiah


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

Just took this picture a few mins ago and cropped it, pls excuse the quality since it was done handheld, but my cherry shrimp has green eggs also, all 3 females do acutally, 
not exactly too sure whta green eggs mean yet =)

but I do see some baby shrimps in my tank but I have cherry and tiger shrimp so not too sure which ones they are

Raymond


----------



## crshadow (Sep 4, 2003)

Great pic Raymond, if I might be so bold as to point out that your shrimp exhibits the dull muted red coloration that I was referring to earlier. In general female red cherries tend to color up as they get older, but even full grown females with this trait do not seem to color up as well as they should.

Recently I separated a single bright red female carrying yellow eggs into her own tank to "give birth." Her offspring even at the extremely small stage that they are at seem to show a significant red coloration. This seems to indicate that it is in fact genetic and not a matter of diet. Again, I don't have the number of tanks I'd like to conduct proper experiments so unfortunately none of this is very concrete at this point... Although its nice that other people are experiencing something similar.

Again, I hope to post some pictures soon as well.

-Jeremiah


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

Oh thx, I currently have 3 females their red colour ranges from this to a darker red. (Not too sure if turning on the tank lights in the middle of the night has anything to do with it, eg. fish are pale at night i guess they're sleeping or drifting) and I got thse shrimp from a local breeder recently and they're quite young. But I did find 3 baby shrimp yesterday. So I'm pretty happy about it, (1mm, 3mm,4mm) pretty hard to spot, had to look pretty carefully (walking across the driftwood) + I'm not too sure if they're cherry babies or tiger babies.

So hopefully this one will colour up bright also when it's older =)

Soon I can fill my new planted tank with tons of cherry shrimp =)

Raymond





crshadow said:


> Great pic Raymond, if I might be so bold as to point out that your shrimp exhibits the dull muted red coloration that I was referring to earlier. In general female red cherries tend to color up as they get older, but even full grown females with this trait do not seem to color up as well as they should.
> 
> Recently I separated a single bright red female carrying yellow eggs into her own tank to "give birth." Her offspring even at the extremely small stage that they are at seem to show a significant red coloration. This seems to indicate that it is in fact genetic and not a matter of diet. Again, I don't have the number of tanks I'd like to conduct proper experiments so unfortunately none of this is very concrete at this point... Although its nice that other people are experiencing something similar.
> 
> ...


----------



## amber2461 (Sep 26, 2004)

I have never seen green eggs on a Cherry Red shrimp and thanks for posting Raymond.

I have 6 berried females right now and they all carry yellow eggs.


----------



## crshadow (Sep 4, 2003)

Sorry everyone, I meant to snap some pics a while back, but life got in the way. I managed to snap one of a shrimp with a green saddle. I'm hoping I'll get an opportunity to get some more over the next few days... Hopefully I can get a nice side by side shot.

-Jeremiah


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

hm, I am going to pay attention to the females with different colorations. I have both the really red ones and the muted red ones. 

ok, I think I can confirm Jeremiah's observation after looking at the cherries carefully.


----------



## Mikee (May 11, 2006)

freeflyer said:


> Hmm there not like grass green but more of a light or pale green kind of like amano eggs


I too have a female cherry shrimp with greenish/greyish eggs i recently just got these shrimp about 5 days ago not yet sure if they are bad or not but she hasnt dropped them so im guessing they are fertile.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

I have heard that it does not really matter what color the eggs are as long as they are not dropped. The eggs should also change color as they come close to the hatching date.


----------

